
Everything isn't broken, but a few things might be looping - baud147258
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/04/01/support/
======
tlb
Is it normal to recycle flaky disks back into inventory? I've never run a big
operation, but in my own hardware ops I write NFG on anything that might be
bad and put it aside for emergency use only. Disks, power supplies, cables
aren't so valuable that it's worth installing a suspect one.

------
baud147258
Regarding this:

> Also, there's nothing inherently limiting this kind of "good sticks around,
> bad cycles again and again" behavior to computer hardware. I have to imagine
> this happens all over the place.

I remember reading on Joel On Software, in one writing on hiring that's the
same thing for devs, the good devs stay in the company and the bad ones keep
cycling in the labor market.

